# Noise from front wheel



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hopefully nothing to worry about but over the last few days ive noticed a slight noise from what I think is the front wheel (Drivers side). Like a ticking / squeek which gets faster as the van moves faster and if you dab the brakes it reduces or goes off.

Im guessing its maybe pads wearing down or pitted disks catching but what the hell do I know?  

We are in Normandy and will be home later next week but still about 600 miles or so to do.

I guess its nothing to worry about. Van drives and brakes fine. Any need for concern? What might it be?

Thanks
Barry


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Sounds like your piston/ pistons in the caliper are sticking out. It's only a problem if the wheel centre is getting very hot on the side that is sticking.

Needs to be sorted but I wouldn't panick.

When you put your foot on the brake the "runout" in your disk is knocking it/ them back.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sounds more like a C/V joint to me. what is it like on corners.pads would sound more like a grating noise.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Put it into a Citroen/Fiat/Peugeot garage to check it out Barry.
They are quite civilised over here and much lower hourly rate.

Can't come to much if you find one that can take it in immediately.

Ray.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Had exactly the same thing, took out the brake pads which looked ok at a glance but a closer look revealed that on one of them the pad had started to peel away from the backing plate. While i was in there I also ground off the ridge that had built up on the edge of the disc.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

I've had a 2005 Ducato since new and it very quickly (at 8000 miles?) started to squeak at the front wheels. I'd hear it especially clearly when the driver's window was down, whilst manoeuvring slowly.

I suspected it was the wheel bearings because I read that they can be a weakness on Ducatos but just kept monitoring it. 

6 years and 40,000 miles and 4 MOTs later, it still the same and the wheel bearing hasn't disintegrated so I wonder if it's the disk pads. The squeaking disappears when the brakes are dabbed or when the steering wheel is turned slightly.

So, it could be something or nothing. Wait until you get home to get them checked?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

Doesnt seem to grind on corners. Sometimes it just goes off.

Its done something similar before where the brakes were more of a squeek and again you dabbed the pedel and it goes off.

Ill keep an eye on it and see if it gets any worse. Will check and see if it is getting hot.

The garage did mention a wheel bearing that might need doing in the future but said it should be good for this trip. Trouble is I cant remember which one!

Ray. I was always under the impression that garages were more pricey here so thats encouraging. Will do that if it gets any worse or appears hot.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Barry I had similar squeak from my front offside wheel this year. Happened more when turning a LH corner going slowly uphill. Again it stopped if you dabbed the breaks. I put it down to front disk brakes shim. However when I had it serviced this year they said they didn't have shims. They replaced the front pads and I haven't had it since. 

They also replaced the rear disks which were very corroded and had reduced the effective surface area considerably. I was surprised when I saw them.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Andrew

To be honest Im surprised they have lasted this long. We spent three entire months in the Alps over summer. The van was frequently up all sorts of mountains including The Col de Bonette (Highest pass in Europe) where the rear brakes nearly set on fire on the way down leaving smoke trails! 8O 

Some of the hills in the Dolomites where massive and although you use the gears all the time they still get hammered.

Anyway ill just take it easy and hopefully the wheels wont come off.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You can usually eliminate the CVJ from the equation by driving on full lock, first one way and then the other. If there is a problem, you should hear a distinctive series of knocks on at least one side.
Otherwise , I am in the camp for a braking issue; sticking pistons etc. Did you have the anti-squeal grease applied to the back of the pads when last fitted?

Alan


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Most likely brake pads but can also be wheel bearings. They squeak because of contamination or because they're starting to wear out, but they will usually grind or runmble if really worn out. If they get to the point where they're griding then you have probably already ruined the discs. Pads are relatively cheap and easy to change so that's where I would start. You shouldn't take chances with brakes anyway, get them checked out.

It's not the CV joint as they knock, not squeak, and only usually on full lock unless they're badly worn in which case you would know about it as the knocking gets really bad.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Actually cv joints do start with a clicking noise, especially on cornering, it then develops into a knock and possibly a judder, depending how brave you are on continuing driving before you have it checked.I got over 3000k before I finally had it done.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks again. Definately no knocking. I had that on my Golf a while back and it was pretty loud.

Got to do about 60 miles tomorrow so will see how it gets on and report back.

Ive no idea if the garage applied any grease unfortunately.

Cheers
BD


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK Barry. So where are you now?
Auchan is still doing Roche Mazet for €1.50 a bott when you buy cases.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> OK Barry. So where are you now?
> Auchan is still doing Roche Mazet for €1.50 a bott when you buy cases.
> 
> Ray.


Not far from you Ray. Just down the road from Domfront. Of up to Swiss Normandy tomorrow. Whatever that is!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

60 miles of mixed driving
Today. Nothing for the first 30 miles or so then pulling into falaise it started to make
A noise again. Wheel hubs were slightly warm and the drivers side slightly warmer than the other side.

Never happened again the rest of the day and last time I stopped and checked wheel hubs were cold. 

Maybe it's nothing.

Anyway I'm leaving the van on this aire until Monday as you can guarantee that if the wheels do fall off it will be on a Sunday when le quickfit is shut. Actually knowing the French they will all be shut Monday as well!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

<<<<Actually knowing the French they will all be shut Monday as well! >>>

Of course. Quality of life an all that Barry. Get with it.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Of course your right ray. Anyway I don't exactly qualify as grafter of
The year these days. 

I love the French way of
Life although they should seriously send the supermarket checkout staff over Asda for a weeks training.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

barryd said:


> Hopefully nothing to worry about but over the last few days ive noticed a slight noise from what I think is the front wheel (Drivers side). Like a ticking / squeek which gets faster as the van moves faster and if you dab the brakes it reduces or goes off.
> 
> Im guessing its maybe pads wearing down or pitted disks catching but what the hell do I know?
> 
> ...


If your life is worth a few quid go to a garage and get it checked ,I asume you have checked your wheel nuts , nobidy but nobody on this site knows what your problem is.dont take far away advice on what it might me they are not in your motorhome , you are dead a long time.
please get it checked by a garage as Ray said .

Tony A


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks but if i checked into a garage everytime there was a clonk, clunk or a squeak In this van I would never get further than Dover. I will however check the nuts as you suggest. Assuming they are tight the wheel at least won't come off.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> Thanks but if i checked into a garage everytime there was a clonk, clunk or a squeak In this van I would never get further than Dover. I will however check the nuts as you suggest. Assuming they are tight the wheel at least won't come off.


Barry, our previous Ducato did the same last year, just as we were going down through France on route to Portugal.
I jacked up both sides and the bearings felt OK, no noises or side play when rotating the wheels. 
The van had just passed an MOT and had a full service including wheels off, so I telephoned the garage and asked for advice.
The consensus was that there was no serious problem, so I continued and all was well for the whole trip.
Ours squeaked when the wheel got warm (not hot) and as we came back to colder north the squeak went away. I have no idea what it was but I have read about people taking them into a garage only for the squeak to return a few miles later.
I hope this will reassure you, but please do your own checks as you know what your vehicle has done and how it feels.
have a safe trip home.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Grath.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*UPDATE*

The van got us safely back to Teesdale and the noise just vanished in Normandy!

Had the brakes checked and they couldn't find nothing wrong at the front but the rear pads were cracked so they replaced them.

Weird.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE*



barryd said:


> The van got us safely back to Teesdale and the noise just vanished in Normandy!
> 
> Had the brakes checked and they couldn't find nothing wrong at the front but the rear pads were cracked so they replaced them.
> 
> Weird.


Barry, when you are driving, there is definitely something cracked at the front as well. :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: UPDATE*



747 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > The van got us safely back to Teesdale and the noise just vanished in Normandy!
> ...


Oh God. Its the return of the Gnome!!! 8O


----------

